# Doctor's



## Hepato-pancreato (May 4, 2021)

Doctor's rang me to bring in a stool sample.
Didn't have a stool so took a chair leg...


----------



## Leadinglights (May 4, 2021)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Doctor's rang me to bring in a stool sample.
> Didn't have a stool so took a chair leg...


When I worked in a lab we would get a sample which had a symptom of 'loose stools' and you had to get a hammer and chisel to get it out of the pot, always made me laugh


----------



## C&E Guy (May 5, 2021)

Sorry to lower the tone but ...

What's a 9 letter word beginning and ending with 'N' for constipation?






"NNNNNNNNN!"


----------

